# Grafikkarte im Be quiet 802 vertikal einbauen ?



## Ste4kg3w3hr (10. April 2021)

Hallo ich möchte meine Grakka in meinem neuen 802 vertikal einbauen. Ich will nur wissen wie ich das machen soll bzw. Welche Sachen ich dafür brauche. Als Grafikkarte hätte ich eine Gigabyte RTX 2060 dual OC. Wichtig ist anzumerken das es das gibt: (siehe Anhang) ich meine die vertikale Grafikkartenhalterung. Also Klartext was muss ich kaufen um meine Grakka vertikal zu verbauen ?


----------



## Noel1987 (10. April 2021)

https://www.alternate.de/html/product/1637810?partner=goadwoPLA&partner=goadwo&campaign=9640630059&adgroup=101815239049//Mobil&gclid=Cj0KCQjwmcWDBhCOARIsALgJ2QcG7hYInKTD6Tunl5PKeeNgQrDDxSUJpCCOaPU8nP0jKj3rAPmqKPgaAuuJEALw_wcB
		


Sowas hier 
Gibt es von sehr vielen Herstellern


----------



## be quiet! Support (12. April 2021)

Bei dem Silent Base 801 brauchst du keine Zusatzhardware.
Hier kann die GPU einfach Vertikal am Mainboardtray eingehangen werden.

Zur Installation brauchst du dann lediglich noch ein Riser Kabel in entsprechender Länge.

VG

Marco


----------



## Noel1987 (12. April 2021)

Wobei ich dort ein hochwertiges nehmen würde 
Wenn es vorkommt das deine Karte nur noch mit pcie 3.0 x8 angezeigt wird solltest du das Kabel zurücksenden

Qualitätiv gut ist z.b.dieses hier : 


			https://www.alternate.de/Thermaltake/Riser-Cable-PCI-E-3-0-Kabel/html/product/1367801
		


Preislich auch voll im Rahmen 
Habe das gleiche bei meinem Gehäuse dabei gehabt und es funktioniert einwandfrei


----------

